# Installogy?



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anybody know what is going on over there?

Installogy

The site is still there, but we suddenly lost access to the wire magic data about two weeks ago and then heard from a industry rep that they were out of business.

Rumor? Fact? Hearsay?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

*crickets*


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

IIRC i heard that installology was the way of the dinosaurs as installernet purchased them. could be wrong.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I have heard it confirmed from a few different industry sources now that they are kaput. What I want to know is who has possession of their database?


----------



## Video-kid (May 20, 2012)

That's a damn shame.


----------

